# Se connecter au DD Livebox play par le finder



## flo51 (25 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer à la fibre Orange avec la box Livebox Play. 

La box apparaît bien dans la barre laterale du Finder mais quand j'essaie de me connecter avec le login admin et le mot de passe que j'ai choisi, ça ne fonctionne pas. 

J'ai également essayé de passer par le menu "se connecter au serveur" avec l'adresse smb://192.168.1.1 et là il ne demande même pas le mot de passe. 

Avez-vous déjà reussi ?


----------



## Ridekick (9 Février 2015)

Hello, 

J'ai le même soucis, j'ai un DD branché en USB sur le modem, quelque fois je le vois, quelque fois non, il se "démonte" tout seul quand j'arrive a y accèder, et donc inutilisable ...
C'est fou ce que cette nouvelle livebox flambant neuf ne sait rien faire .....


----------



## flo51 (9 Février 2015)

Mais arrives-tu à accéder au disque dur de la livebox ? Avec quel identifiant / mot de passe ?
Moi ça ne fonctionne même pas avec le disque interne (alors un externe...).


----------



## Ridekick (9 Février 2015)

et bien pas du tout ...
En fait je fais "Se connecter au serveur" sur le finder, puis parcourir, la je vois la livebox, je la "déplie" et de temps a autre je vois mon DD externe, mais il se démonte quasi dès que je veux l'atteindre.
J'utilise le compte invité je ne me log pas ...


----------



## flo51 (9 Février 2015)

Le compte invité ne fonctionne pas chez moi. 
C'est bien la livebox play ?


----------



## Ridekick (10 Février 2015)

oui oui la noire avec la fibre


----------



## aurique (10 Février 2015)

Bonjour, 

En ce qui concerne le *disque interne* de la Liveboxplay, il est impossible de s'y connecter directement (comme on pourrait le faire avec celui d'une Freebox par exemple) et donc de faire "mumuse" avec les enregistrements (qui sont cryptés dans un format propriétaire) 

Par contre, on peut parcourir un DD externe relié à cette dernière (mais aucun enregistrement fait par  la LB ne peut être stocké dessus)


----------

